# Lundgren M8 Set Wiring into RG2228



## Viaticus (Feb 20, 2010)

I recently ordered a set of lundgren M8s to mod my rg2228 and when they came i realized i had never changed from active to passive in wiring before. Did some research and i need 500k audio pots 2 for the 1 tone and 1 volume. Im still real confused about the wiring schematics. The only humbucking diagram i could find Wiring Diagram doesnt really awnser my confusion. Im set on learning to do this and not taking it to a tech that will take weeks. Do you know if i can run 2 m8's neck and bridge off of 1 volume 1 tone 3way switch? If so can someone hook me up with a diagram or a scheme, to perform this. Lundgren sent 2 diagrams most of the letters are either cut off and its unreadable.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, that's the right diagram. What's so confusing to you about it? It shows everything you need to do!

The only thing you need to know is what color code Lundgren uses. The color code for SD pickups is:
Black- "Hot, White & Red- "soldered together" (These are for coil splitting and need to be soldered together even if you don't split the coils because they complete a circuit). Green- "Ground" and the bare wire or Shield also go to "Ground".

If Lundgren uses a different color code, wire the "Hot" wire from the M8 to the same location the Black wire
is on the SD pickup and so on. It's not too difficult to figure out. If you have any questions, reply back!


----------



## Shredcow (Feb 22, 2010)

You'll need to drill a ground wire to the bridge (Edge) too....


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 22, 2010)

its good that you want to do this yourself. do you own a soldering gun/iron and do you have any experience with that? its not hard, but it will take some practice to figure out the right amount of solder to use. and it helps if you dont have shaky ass hands like mine! 

also, you wont need to change your input jack. youll just be using the TIP and the SLEEVE and not the RING per the active wiring diagrams on the SD page.

i know nothing about lundgrens but i may purchase some in the future for an 8. are they oversized like EMGs?


----------



## Philligan (Feb 22, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> its good that you want to do this yourself. do you own a soldering gun/iron and do you have any experience with that? its not hard, but it will take some practice to figure out the right amount of solder to use. and it helps if you dont have shaky ass hands like mine!
> 
> also, you wont need to change your input jack. youll just be using the TIP and the SLEEVE and not the RING per the active wiring diagrams on the SD page.
> 
> i know nothing about lundgrens but i may purchase some in the future for an 8. are they oversized like EMGs?



Nope, they've got the normal bobbins. Still mountable, but you'd have a gap between the pickup and the edges of the route (which is a great excuse to get some custom conversion rings - I think they look awesome ).


----------



## AVH (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok guys....I've installed quite a few Lundgrens for both myself and customers, and first off, the diagram linked to shows a Gibson-style Switchcraft 3-way toggle, which may confuse some who aren't that savvy to tell the difference. I see this question asked enough that I've made a simple wiring diagram that anyone should be able to follow, using the correct YM-30 blade switch that Ibanez uses. 

First, here's a shot showing the stock Ibanez RG2228 wiring:







What you're going to do once you receive the M8's, two 500k pots and a .022mF capacitor, is unsolder and remove all the guts starting with the red (+) battery wires from jack, and then remove the pickups, etc. You can reuse the black two conductor wires for the new installation to go from the switch to the volume pot, the vol to tone, and main output from the vol pot to the jack. 

Here's the basics of it, and if this is still too complicated, then I would suggest you have a tech do the install for you...but really, it's not that difficult, and you should be up and chugging in no time.


----------



## Viaticus (Feb 22, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> Ok guys....I've installed quite a few Lundgrens for both myself and customers, and first off, the diagram linked to shows a Gibson-style Switchcraft 3-way toggle, which may confuse some who aren't that savvy to tell the difference. I see this question asked enough that I've made a simple wiring diagram that anyone should be able to follow, using the correct YM-30 blade switch that Ibanez uses.
> 
> First, here's a shot showing the stock Ibanez RG2228 wiring:
> 
> ...


 
Wow thank you, ive gotten it to work, and i must say these pickups are really amazing. all hail these sounds. im building a guitar similiar to this rg for a school project and now that i know this with all the information i was given from the sevenstring.org community im really excited. thanks alot guys for your time and effort.


----------



## AVH (Feb 23, 2010)

You're welcome! Glad to hear you're digging the Lundgren's, they're fantastic pickups for tight chug/riffage.


----------



## Johnathan (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm sorry to bring life back into this old thread. But I've encountered a slight issue with replacing the original puts with the 500k once i got from lundgren. How do i remove the knobs from the puts?! They stick to it like It's glued onto there. Is it just to pull as hard as i can? Or do i need to do something else?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 12, 2013)

Johnathan said:


> I'm sorry to bring life back into this old thread. But I've encountered a slight issue with replacing the original puts with the 500k once i got from lundgren. How do i remove the knobs from the puts?! They stick to it like It's glued onto there. Is it just to pull as hard as i can? Or do i need to do something else?



Assuming you've removed the knobs from the actual pots, and you've unscrewed the little nut that's holding it clamped onto the guitar, it should come loose easily. But if not, then there's nothing that's SUPPOSED to hold them in, so you should carefully pry and wiggle it and pull until it comes loose.

If you have problems removing the actual knobs themselves from the pots, check if there's a little hole on the side of them. Allen key goes in, unscrew the little thingy in there, and it's off. If not, you just need to pull it real hard, really.


----------



## Johnathan (Nov 12, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Assuming you've removed the knobs from the actual pots, and you've unscrewed the little nut that's holding it clamped onto the guitar, it should come loose easily. But if not, then there's nothing that's SUPPOSED to hold them in, so you should carefully pry and wiggle it and pull until it comes loose.
> 
> If you have problems removing the actual knobs themselves from the pots, check if there's a little hole on the side of them. Allen key goes in, unscrew the little thingy in there, and it's off. If not, you just need to pull it real hard, really.



Nah It's the knobs themselves on the puts. Can't figure it out, they are REALLY clamped there. No screws, no something else. I can pull them to a point and then it stops, it doesn't stop dead on like if they were attached with a screw. If i pull hard enough i can pull them a bit further. But when i do, they "bounce" back into place where they once were. This is really buzzing my day.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 12, 2013)

Johnathan said:


> Nah It's the knobs themselves on the puts. Can't figure it out, they are REALLY clamped there. No screws, no something else. I can pull them to a point and then it stops, it doesn't stop dead on like if they were attached with a screw. If i pull hard enough i can pull them a bit further. But when i do, they "bounce" back into place where they once were. This is really buzzing my day.



I'm guessing you'll have to start packing picks underneath them then


----------



## clintsal (Nov 12, 2013)

On a 2228, they have the knobs that have screw-off tops. The round metal part on top, above the rubber grip, will unscrew (lefty loosey). Just hold the rubber with one hand, and twist the metal top to the left. It might be tight, but make sure you hold the bottom part steady, otherwise you could just twist the shaft and mess up the pot, or turn the whole pot itself. 

Underneath the metal top, you will find the mechanism that holds the knob to the pot shaft, and you'll need a standard Ibanez allen wrench to loosen it.


----------



## Johnathan (Nov 13, 2013)

My sincerest thanks! This i something that could be worth metioning in the bloody MANUAL!!!


----------



## skykill3R (Nov 17, 2022)

I ordered some M8s, to upgrade my RG22228. I looked online but I guess this is old news, since I couldn't find any info that was not like 10 years old. 
I'm reviving this post with the hope that someone will be able to help.


----------

